# gratis PHP Kontakt Formular Generator



## Psiloo (1. Juni 2009)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe mal wieder an etwas gearbeitet..
Dabei ist ein gratis Kontakt Formular Generator rausgekommen.
Würde mich wie immer mal wieder über Feedback freuen.
Die Bedienung ist meiner Meinung nach wirklich kinderleicht und man erhält als Ergebnis eine Kontaktformular.php Datei und alles was man machen muss ist diese auf seinen Server zu kriegen...
Falls irgendjemand mir Tipps geben könnte wie ich das ganze für den IE optimieren könnte, wäre ich sehr erfreut.

Hier gehts zum gratis PHP Kontakt Formular Generator

Beste Grüße
Psilo


----------



## queicherius (7. Juni 2009)

Meiner Meinung nach ist es schwer zu erkennen, dass man mit den Knöpfen oben was anfangen kann... kompliziert wird das ganze noch dadurch, dass kein Text darunter steht.

Ansonsten funktioniert es gut!

P.S.: Du solltest vllt. noch andere Funktionen außer "An Email schicken" hinzufügen. (So z.B. "Daten an eine andere Datei schicken")

EDIT: Außerdem: Wenn ein Tooltipp die Icons eines Formularfelds überlappt, erscheinen die Icons auf dem Tooltipp!


----------

